# HD and SD channel browsing question



## andy8888 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi,
I have a DVR 622 and when I surfed channels (up and down on my remote) in the past, I used to see the HD version of a channel and not both the HD and SD. For example, if I got to 140, I get ESPN HD.
These days, if I go to 140 I will get ESPN HD but if I move up, then I get ESPN SD instead of the next channel.
I checked my preferences and it is still has "HD only" checked.
This started to happen maybe 4 days ago.
My guide has always been set to show all channels.
Did anything change? Is there any other setting to just show the HD version of a channel if both are available?
I just don't want to set the guide to show HD only channels because there are some SD channel that I still watch.

Thanks


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

You have a setting in the receiver where you can display HD and SD channels or just the HD channels. Press the Menu button on your DISH remote to bring up the Main Menu on your TV. Press 8 (Preferences) and 1 (Guide Format). Change your Channel Preference from HD & SD to HD Only. Thanks.


----------



## andy8888 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks Ray. This is the setting that I have but still I see both the HD and SD channels.
Again, this started to happen only 4-5 days ago and I did not change my setting at all and made sure that the gude format shows HD only.


----------



## Ddavis (Jan 15, 2004)

Try this, change from "HD Only" to HD and SD", get out, then go back and change it back to "HD Only". Let me know if this works.


----------



## andy8888 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ddavis, I tried that already but did not work. The only thing I have not tried yet is to shutdown the DVR and then turn it on again. I will try it tonight and see if it helps.


----------



## andy8888 (Mar 8, 2005)

I rebooted the DVR but still get the same results


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

andy8888 said:


> I rebooted the DVR but still get the same results


Are you running the receiver in single mode? Try the swap button and then tell me if it changes your display. Try changing your guide to My Channels and see if that resolve the issue. If not, please PM me your account information and I will have the engineers take a look at this issue.


----------



## andy8888 (Mar 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Are you running the receiver in single mode? Try the swap button and then tell me if it changes your display. Try changing your guide to My Channels and see if that resolve the issue. If not, please PM me your account information and I will have the engineers take a look at this issue.


Thanks. I run it in dual mode. I changed back and forth and still see the same results.
I changed the guide to My channels and this solved it. Strange because I never used this before and not sure what it is for and how to add channels to this list. But for now it will do.
Thanks


----------

